# Pantyhose



## mlovesfeetinhose (Jan 30, 2017)

I love when my wife wears some pantyhose for me. Any others enjoy pantyhose?









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm more into watching my wife with the garden hose... You should try that, but DON'T let her catch you, you know, because she can spray you down with cold water, but that is the thrill!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

These are not pantyhose, they are tights.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

badsanta said:


> I'm more into watching my wife with the garden hose... You should try that, but DON'T let her catch you, you know, because she can spray you down with cold water, but that is the thrill!


I'm sorry but please ask her to take off those hideous sandals.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

...


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

badsanta said:


> I'm more into watching my wife with the garden hose...


Speaking of hoes, what does it for me is to see my lady with this:


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Do women even wear panty hose these days?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

badsanta said:


> I'm more into watching my wife with the garden hose... You should try that, but DON'T let her catch you, you know, because she can spray you down with cold water, but that is the thrill!


I was in agreement until I seen the tattoo.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> I was in agreement until I seen the tattoo.


How long did you stare at the photo before noticing the ankle tattoo?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Steve1000 said:


> How long did you stare at the photo before noticing the ankle tattoo?


About a second.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I wanna know what that tattoo is. I love tattoos but im so afraid to get one on my foot. It would hurt like a mothah!


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

This thread makes me so sad.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> I wanna know what that tattoo is. I love tattoos but im so afraid to get one on my foot. It would hurt like a mothah!


It is a tattoo of a coiled snake. When she was young, she witnessed her grandfather get bitten by a snake and he almost died. Afterwards she was almost too afraid to go walking outside ever again in fear of also being bitten by a snake. He convinced her that she should not go through life afraid and said that in his own experience of having been bitten served to make him really appreciate being alive. 

Many years after her grandfather died, she chose to get a tattoo of a coiled snake on her ankle, because she knew it would hurt and she was still afraid of things in life. She wanted to prove to her grandfather that he had help raise a very strong and courageous granddaughter. The experience changed her, and she has never regretted that tattoo for one moment.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

badsanta said:


> It is a tattoo of a coiled snake. When she was young, she witnessed her grandfather get bitten by a snake and he almost died. Afterwards she was almost too afraid to go walking outside ever again in fear of also being bitten by a snake. He convinced her that she should not go through life afraid and said that in his own experience of having been bitten served to make him really appreciate being alive.
> 
> Many years after her grandfather died, she chose to get a tattoo of a coiled snake on her ankle, because she knew it would hurt and she was still afraid of things in life. She wanted to prove to her grandfather that he had help raise a very strong and courageous granddaughter. The experience changed her, and she has never regretted that tattoo for one moment.


That's a very touching and lovely tribute to her grandfather. One of the reasons i love tattoos so much is for the stories behind them.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I just want to say that that is one seriously ugly cabinet.
Mrs Nail still wears pantyhose. It is getting harder for her to find good ones. I'm trying to convince her to give them up. But, I think she knows how much the feel of them turns me on.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I wear tights for some added warmth and coverage beneath sweater dresses in the winter time. But otherwise, I rarely wear any type of hosiery. When I do, though, I stick with thigh-high stockings. Pantyhose just don't look or feel sexy to me. My guy feels the same. Thigh highs - with or without a garter belt - on the other hand, seem to convey more of a vintage glam vibe that makes me feel sexy and that my fella enjoys immensely.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I know a lot of guys like their lady to wear pantyhose, but they have never been my thing. I Like bare legs. I especially dislike to see feet in hosiery. I'm not sure why, but just not my thing.


----------



## ChipperE (Nov 16, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> I wanna know what that tattoo is. I love tattoos but im so afraid to get one on my foot. It would hurt like a mothah!


I have a foot tattoo and my foot had to be held in place throughout the procedure. It HURT! I do get lots of compliments on it though and it looks great in heels.


----------



## Apexmale (Jul 31, 2015)

badsanta said:


> I'm more into watching my wife with the garden hose... You should try that, but DON'T let her catch you, you know, because she can spray you down with cold water, but that is the thrill!


Is she wearing an anklet?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

karole said:


> Do women even wear panty hose these days?


I had a helluva time finding a pair with the "pinstripe" up the back (backseam) style and plain ole tan fishnets to replace my last ones. Vickys Secret was going to be my last ditch effort, but after I went everywhere else (in person I mean) they said they discontinued them. :surprise: RUDE!

I finally found some at Forever21, and they are total junk. 

I did like the ones I got at Hot Topic, but they didn't have either of the two styles I mentioned above. I'm too damn picky and not satisfied with "here's something kinda like what you wanted". Plus, I am twice the age of all the shoppers at those places, so it's clear I am not their target audience so they don't give a rats ass what I want :grin2:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I wear tights for some added warmth and coverage beneath sweater dresses in the winter time. But otherwise, I rarely wear any type of hosiery. When I do, though, I stick with thigh-high stockings. *Pantyhose just don't look or feel sexy to me.* My guy feels the same. Thigh highs - with or without a garter belt - on the other hand, seem to convey more of a vintage glam vibe that makes me feel sexy and that my fella enjoys immensely.


In German the colloquial name for pantyhose is "passion (literally love) killers".


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

The last time I wore pantyhose was circa 1986.

I have worn thigh highs with garters though, mainly for the man.

I wear tights with long sweaters.

And I have no problems wearing nothing on my legs. One of my best features and so far it hasn't collapsed.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

badsanta said:


> I'm more into watching my wife with the garden hose... You should try that, but DON'T let her catch you, you know, because she can spray you down with cold water, but that is the thrill!


Ok wait a minute...wait a minute....

@badsanta I just assumed this was another internet picture.

This is your wife?!?

And she feels FAT?!??!?!

Good lord you don't even have to see anything but her legs to see she has a great body!!! WTF???

I just assumed since she feels fat that she is/was a little over weight or whatever. Dear god, legs like that, no wonder you chase her around the house constantly. 










(you still have to secretly sneak those sandals out to the trash, however)


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Spicy said:


> I had a helluva time finding a pair with the "pinstripe" up the back (backseam) style and plain ole tan fishnets to replace my last ones. Vickys Secret was going to be my last ditch effort, but after I went everywhere else (in person I mean) they said they discontinued them. :surprise: RUDE!
> 
> I finally found some at Forever21, and they are total junk.
> 
> I did like the ones I got at Hot Topic, but they didn't have either of the two styles I mentioned above. I'm too damn picky and not satisfied with "here's something kinda like what you wanted". Plus, I am twice the age of all the shoppers at those places, so it's clear I am not their target audience so they don't give a rats ass what I want :grin2:


http://www.legavenue.com/hosiery.html

This place has everything you could ever want. This brand is typically sold at porn/stripper stores (I'm not sure what you have where you live) or you can order online. They are not top quality but they definitely aren't total junk. They have so many fun styles. They have several options that are just nude with a stripe up the leg.

Personally, for sexy wear I still love fishnets. Strangely, they hide cellulite and imperfections better than anything else. Even the very wide patterns. In fact they are better than the closer fishnet patterns for hiding imperfections.

If I buy a pair of hose that are mainly to turn on my man and/or sex wear, I'm happy if I can at least get 4 wears out of them.

Beyond that point, they've been so utterly abused by us having sex with me in them that they cannot possibly stand up to any more of it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Steve1000 said:


> Speaking of hoes, what does it for me is to see my lady with this:


*I sadly found out that my RSXW was one!*


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Apexmale said:


> Is she wearing an anklet?


See @badsanta there you go, already dudes taking a close look at your wife's legs.....she's a fox. :x


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Awesome, thank you! I will give them a whirl! Yeah, I didn't mind the VS stuff because they were quality that lasted for the bucks, but a one time wear, that literally ran while gently pulling them on, makes for a angry Spice. >


Faithful Wife said:


> Hosiery | Leg Avenue
> 
> This place has everything you could ever want. This brand is typically sold at porn/stripper stores (I'm not sure what you have where you live) or you can order online. They are not top quality but they definitely aren't total junk. They have so many fun styles. They have several options that are just nude with a stripe up the leg.
> 
> ...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok wait a minute...wait a minute....
> 
> @badsanta I just assumed this was another internet picture.
> 
> ...


You assumed correctly, just a random internet picture by googling "garden hose woman" 

Like I would seriously post a photo of my real wife in a thread of some guy all excited about seeing pantyhose. 

As for the story about the snake, I was speculating and assuming after squinting my eyes at the photo. While I made that story up, perhaps it _could_ be true.

>

Badsanta


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> See @badsanta there you go, already dudes taking a close look at your wife's legs.....she's a fox. :x


What if that is a guy wearing a skirt?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> See @badsanta there you go, already dudes taking a close look at your wife's legs.....she's a fox. :x


For anyone interested in this photo, here is a better source:

https://cyretinta.com/product/lifetime-58-hose-50/

and a close up of the tattoo. Don't know who this person is, but I bet it has helped sell some hoses!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Please read the rules for posting in the SIM forum. This thread does not meet the criteria set out for this forum. I'm closing the thread.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html

{Speaking as a moderator}


----------

